# Formula's Tables, etc



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone have anything they might want to share that might be helpful?

I've gotten a few PM's about the beam tables Shaggy sent, no here they are.


----------



## GVPATEL (Oct 23, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Anyone have anything they might want to share that might be helpful?
> I've gotten a few PM's about the beam tables Shaggy sent, no here they are.



Thanks a lot.

GVPATEL


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah, Very good Captain. I didn't realize I could post an attachment in the forum.

Thanks.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 23, 2007)

No problemo, Shaggy.

I hope eventually this thread will become a repository for such things

And could the mods please fix my gaff in the title?


----------



## MikeR (May 16, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> Anyone have anything they might want to share that might be helpful?
> I've gotten a few PM's about the beam tables Shaggy sent, no here they are.


Thanks a bunch Mate.


----------

